# Swing-top wine bottles???



## Truebrew (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got back from a visit to my local wine-making supplier and the proprietor was telling me that he is now recommending swing-top wine bottles as an alternative to corking. Are any of you using those?

BTW, I mentioned last month that I was having a taste issue with some of my wines. I think that's starting to clear up. I opened a bottle of my Apple last night and it was pretty darned good. Went great with the kraut and sausages!

Susan


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2011)

No, not when I can get all the wine bottles I want for free!!!! Just have to work for them. If I were bottling beer thats what I would use but I keg all of mine.


----------



## BobF (Apr 29, 2011)

Swingtops would be great for wines like SP. No I haven't tried them. I'm just guessing


----------



## Dugger (Apr 29, 2011)

I have some swing top wine bottles that I use for mist type kits but these wines don't stay in the bottle long. I haven't yet tried one for a longer lasting wine so can't comment on that.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2011)

I would not because;
its only 16oz
i would not age in it
very expensive. 
cant give bottles away (u never get it back)


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 29, 2011)

I just started using one liter ez cap bottles for beer. I'll stick with corks for the wine.
Kegs are nice and I have one. But at the moment I use it for beer in the colder months. May be something you'd like to explore.


----------



## Truebrew (May 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. You echoed my gut feeling. I think I'll stick with the corks but I think I need to explore the tabletop or floor corker. That hand corker works OK as long as I have my husband around for the third hand.

Susan


----------

